# RIP Puff



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

My sweet little Puff passed peacefully in her sleep last night. She had been having health problems for the past year and it was suspected she had tumors in her brain and possibly digestive tract. I knew it was her time because her mobility took a turn for the worse, her appetite had been declining and last night when she tried walking, she would just give up and splat out on the floor. She gave me a "Mom, I'm kind of done" look when I tried to feed her and let me hold her and rub her little chin (something she never would have done before) so I knew she was saying her good byes. 

I found her laying flat on her tummy, little legs tucked in and eyes closed, resting peacefully this morning.

I am taking her to be necropsied and cremated in a few minutes. I had been debating all morning whether or not I wanted a necropsy but I decided Puff would want to help further hedgehog veterinary care and hopefully help future hedgehogs.

Puff was my first hedgehog. I rescued her from a pet store that was going bankrupt and wouldn't say what was going to happen to their animals once they did. They closed down a few weeks after I took her home. Hedgehogs were definitely a very steep learning curve and little Puff put up with me learning the ropes. She never became a super friendly hedgehog but she was still very sweet at times and her little face was always so precious.

RIP little Puff, hopefully we will get some answers on what took you from this earth, but even if we don't, you will be missed dearly. 

Enjoy your unlimited supply of mealworms in Hedgie heaven.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm crying as I read this. I was really hoping for a better outcome. Poor Puff, may she rest in peace. Hugs to you as well.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so so very sorry for your loss. Poor little Puff... but you gave her a whole new lease on life, and a life much better than her pet store existence. She was loved, and I bet she really knew that. Many hugs to you. RIP Puff


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So sorry for you loss, SnufflePuff.
You gave Puff a wonderful home, and you were a wonderful hedgie parent.
I'm sure Puff is so glad that she got to spend her time on earth with someone as caring as you <3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read that Puff has crossed, but I also applaud you for taking the step to have her necropsied. You will finally get answers, and your vet will learn what was causing the symptoms you were treating.

RIP little one.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys 
I started bawling my eyes out at the vet office despite trying not to.
Unfortunately the necropsy might not tell them what it was, in which case they'd need to send samples off to the lab (another $130 - it already cost me $300 for the necropsy + private cremation - yikes. It makes me pretty sad how much they can charge you after the pet's gone) but hopefully I'll get some answers and closure from it.

I'm gonna post the necropsy findings / pathology report on here so hopefully we can all learn something from it 

Miss you Puff <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that Puff was unable to get better but how wonderful for her and you that she passed in the comfort of her own home. I hope the necropsy will shed some light on what was wrong. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP sweet little Puff.

Hugs to you. 

You were a great hedgie Mom to her when she needed you.

Donna


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm So sorry about Puff. When I was first learning about hedgies, I always enjoyed reading your posts about Puff. You and she both helped me to be a better hedgie parent. She lived her life knowing she was loved. I'm so sorry.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP peace little puff!! 

I hope you find some solice in knowing that even her passing will help in better care of hediges everywhere. And in the time Puff spent with you she has taught you so much, you in turn can care for and help hedgies in a way you never could before, as well as help educate us newbies in the hedgie world. 

It makes me sad in the passing of any animal, but it makes me smile that they provide so much enjoyment and so much edcuation in the short time we have them


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the thread with Puff's necropsy findings if anyone is curious:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12244

Poor little girl was absolutely full of cancer. I am very fortunate she lived as long as she did and remained in fairly decent health otherwise.

I am having her cremated and will be spreading her ashes.

RIP little one <3


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Truley heartbreaking  Such a sweet little one. Sleep well Puff.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry she passed, but I'm glad it was peaceful and at home. You are a wonderful, loving hedgie mom, and I'm sure Puff was so grateful for everything you did for her, starting with saving her from the pet store all the way up to the final goodbye. I'm so sorry for you. I'll say a special prayer for you and Puff. I'm sure she's chomping away at mealies right now, happy and cancer-free.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i read the results of the necropsy and while the information is difficult and heartbreaking to read it is a great thing that you were given answers as to what was wrong and also that we can maybe learn something for future hedgies because of information like this. I can tell you were a great mother to Puff and I'm sure she is forever grateful that you took such good care of her.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RIP Little one. You were a brave, strong soul and we will miss you.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been feeling so sad about Puff, so I can't imagine how you feel. I'm so glad that the necropsy gave you closure and understanding. Puff was one amazingly strong little lady. RIP Puff.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. She had a good life with you and I will miss hearing about her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Heaven has gained another beautiful angel.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone, your words were all so touching. I appreciate all of your support.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry to hear about her. Poor little Puff.


----------

